# Tison Street (*1943): Labyrinth - Fantasy for violin and chamber orchestra



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

*Tison Street*, born 1943 in Boston (USA) is a renowned composer and normally published by G. Schirmer. Therefore I am proud to say that I got the chance to publish the score of his *"Labyrith - Fantasy for violin and chamber orchestra"*. The work was composed in 2000 and premiered in the same year by none less than Joseph Silverstein, the longtime concertmaster of the Boston Symphony Orchestra. On my website one can find the full score as well as a complete recording of the work:

*www.tobias-broeker.de*

Here a longer biography about Tison Street:

Tison Street was born in Boston (USA) on 20 May 1943. After studying violin with Einar Hansen from 1951-59, he studied a composition with Leon Kirchner and David Del Tredici at Harvard, where he received bis B.A. in 1965 and M.A. in 1971. Among his awards and fellowships are the Naumberg Recording Award, an American Academy and Institute of Arts and Letters Award, a Guggenheim Fellowship, and N.E.A. grant, the Brandeis Creative Arts Award, a Rome Prize Fellowship, and a Friedheim Award. During the years 1979 to 1983, he was associate professor of music at Harvard. He has also taught at U.C. Berkeley and Boston University.

Tison Street's works have been performed by the Los Angeles Philharmonic, the American Composers Orchestra, the St. Paul Chamber Orchestra, the New Hampshire Symphony, and the North Carolina Symphony, and many other ensembles, as well as by such soloists as Peter Serkin and Ani Kavafian. The New York Philharmonic performed his "Adagio in E-flat for oboe and strings" in 1983, then in 1993 commissioned "Bright Sambas" for their 150th anniversary celebration. Recent projects include "Zodiac Bagatelles", and "Labyrinth for solo violin and chamber orchestra", both for the Pro Arte Chamber Orchestra, completion of "Jewel Tree", "Two Latin Anthems for mixed chorus", and a new string quartet "Round, Gigue, and Perforation". In November 2004 the Boston Classical Orchestra premiered "Symphony V: Colonial Scenes", a work co-commissioned by the Orchestra and the Koussevitzky Music Foundation, in Boston's historic Faneuil Hall.


----------

